# Who makes OEM wheels for VW?



## rossi46 (Apr 30, 2001)

I'm not talking about obvious examples like the BBS wheels that come on 337. Who makes regular OEM wheels like Montreal, Long Beach, Tocatta, etc. for VW?


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: Who makes OEM wheels for VW? (rossi46)*

there isn't one single manufacturer
montreal I's were made by ronal


----------



## maximus_manx (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: Who makes OEM wheels for VW? (rs4-380)*

BBS, Votex & Speedline also made OE wheels for VW.


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Who makes OEM wheels for VW? (maximus_manx)*

I've got the Take Five rims on my car (look mostly like the GTI's rims). Anybody know which of their OE suppliers makes this one? Off the top of my head, I'd guess Votex...


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Who makes OEM wheels for VW? (ASurroca)*

Votex does not make any wheels on their own. I've encountered BBS, Speedline, Ronal, Cromodora, Fuchs, Rial and probably some other makes too in my 20+ years of playing with VW original and VW/Votex accessory alloys.


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Who makes OEM wheels for VW? (Jouko Haapanen)*

Ah, I didn't know that. Thanks


----------



## clarkma5 (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: Who makes OEM wheels for VW? (ASurroca)*

Borbet makes some Porsche OEs...if that helps...but it doesn't


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: Who makes OEM wheels for VW? (rossi46)*

Zender makes some of VW's OEM wheels.


----------

